
Tools are not the Answer - mpweiher
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/10/04/CodeIsNotTheAnswer.html
======
drallison
The dirty little secret: tools are much more fun to build that actually
solving the problem. Tools that can be used to build tools are even more fun.
Done right, toolmaking can supplant having to do the grotty work of problem
solution.

